# detritus worms vs guppies



## shrimpcrazy00 (Jan 15, 2014)

Will guppies eat detritus worms??

Bump: BTW I firmly believe that detritus worms are caused by something other then what people say
.. everyone is like oh "they are in the air" I call bs... i have had 1 tank that didn't have worms and fed a few algae wafers and guess what worm central... that aquarium is bare no substrate and only a bunch of moss, no fish, no crays, only snails. It's my snail factory  there is NO food in the bottom so people can't say it's from over feeding... and absolutely nothing goes into this tank from the other tanks, all I do with this tank is breed snails and scoop them out and throw them to my crays... 

OK rant is over, sorry about that. It's just so annoying for people to claim this or that when it can't be so... i mean "they are in the air" really??? So we breath worms all day and night?? Is there some giant worm factory in the clouds dropping millions of tiny snail eggs?? LMAO


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

Yes they will


----------



## shrimpcrazy00 (Jan 15, 2014)

*kool*



amcoffeegirl said:


> Yes they will


Do you (or anyone) know if there is any type of crustacean that will eat them?


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Ghost shrimp probably would, but an amano shrimp might be a better bet- amanos are much less prone to attacking small fish.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

An aquarium pest has to be introduced to the aquarium, they don't appear out of thin air. Most likely plants are the culprit. I agree with you about the whole if you have a lot of snails its from over feeding. I have shrimp tanks that do not get any food from me what so ever and the snail population is huge and continues to grow. I asked the same question how do I get rid of the snails, most people said your over feeding..... Certainly if you over fed you can have a ton of snails as a result, but over feeding is not the only cause. As far as your worm buddies the moss you have in there probably had the worms to begin with and when you dropped food in they came out. I had a new tank that was going through a fishless cycle and I threw some media from another tank in there to seed it, and within a week I had 100's of detritus worms. I found that large amounts of pure ammonia kills them. So what I did was pumped about 10x's the ammonia in there that I normally would and let the tank run for about 15 mins then did a water change and sucked them out.


----------



## shrimpcrazy00 (Jan 15, 2014)

*hmm*



greaser84 said:


> An aquarium pest has to be introduced to the aquarium, they don't appear out of thin air. Most likely plants are the culprit. I agree with you about the whole if you have a lot of snails its from over feeding. I have shrimp tanks that do not get any food from me what so ever and the snail population is huge and continues to grow. I asked the same question how do I get rid of the snails, most people said your over feeding..... Certainly if you over fed you can have a ton of snails as a result, but over feeding is not the only cause. As far as your worm buddies the moss you have in there probably had the worms to begin with and when you dropped food in they came out. I had a new tank that was going through a fishless cycle and I threw some media from another tank in there to seed it, and within a week I had 100's of detritus worms. I found that large amounts of pure ammonia kills them. So what I did was pumped about 10x's the ammonia in there that I normally would and let the tank run for about 15 mins then did a water change and sucked them out.


Honestly they don't really bug me. I just figured sense they was in the tank and lots of fish eat worms and sense I was thinking of getting guppies/endlers hey perhaps they will be free food LOL


----------

